# Best filter/drip machine??



## nick261122 (Oct 24, 2016)

Hi all,

Apologies if this question has been addressed on numerous occasions! I am an "advanced beginner" in the world of coffee brewing, but very much appreciate the taste of good coffee! I have a Gaggia Classic and Aeropress at home, but would like to invest in a very good filter/drip machine - I get a bored with the Aeropress faff! I have a Porlex grinder, so am not looking for a grind n' brew.

A brief search has suggested the Technivorm Moccamaster is a good option, but I was hoping to get your thoughts? My wife doesn't drink coffee, so 90 percent of the time, it's just me - but I have lots of family who visit who also enjoy good coffee!

Would appreciate your suggestions. I have up to about £180 to spend.

Cheers,

Nick


----------



## Jacko112 (Oct 29, 2015)

This: http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?31161-Behmor-brazen


----------



## nick261122 (Oct 24, 2016)

Thanks


----------



## nick261122 (Oct 24, 2016)

Apparently, I can't see the thread until...


----------



## nick261122 (Oct 24, 2016)

I've posted...


----------



## nick261122 (Oct 24, 2016)

Five times...

Sorry about that...


----------



## fenix (Oct 31, 2010)

I considered the Brazen but opted for the Technivorm due to price (£50 ebay) and I fancied a consistent machine that didn't have too many variables to play with. I do use it for a single mug, or do a litre. My one has the flow control so it can be run slow for smaller amounts. After months of reading comments and review I came to conclusion that the Technivorm has the edge making 1 cup / mug, and there are reliability concerns with the Brazen.


----------



## nick261122 (Oct 24, 2016)

That's really helpful, thank you! Yes, I have to admit I'm a little blinded by all the variables to play around with on the Brazen! Which Technivorm model do you have? I know there are a number of varieties of Moccamaster...


----------



## Hairy_Hogg (Jul 23, 2015)

fenix said:


> I considered the Brazen but opted for the Technivorm due to price (£50 ebay) and I fancied a consistent machine that didn't have too many variables to play with. I do use it for a single mug, or do a litre. My one has the flow control so it can be run slow for smaller amounts. After months of reading comments and review I came to conclusion that the Technivorm has the edge making 1 cup / mug, and there are reliability concerns with the Brazen.


Blimey, £50 was a bargain - was that for a 741 model?


----------



## the_partisan (Feb 29, 2016)

Jacko112 said:


> This: http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?31161-Behmor-brazen


That's one ugly machine!


----------



## nick261122 (Oct 24, 2016)

Am I right in thinking the Moccamaster's new model does not come with the flow control switch? 80 percent of the time, I'd be using it to brew just 1-2 cups, and I'm worried how the lack of manual flow control would affect this...


----------



## the_partisan (Feb 29, 2016)

I'm curious about this too -- which Moccamaster models come with the flow control switch?


----------



## Hairy_Hogg (Jul 23, 2015)

the_partisan said:


> I'm curious about this too -- which Moccamaster models come with the flow control switch?


741 it seems http://www.letsdripsomecoffee.com/technivorm-moccamaster-review/


----------



## nick261122 (Oct 24, 2016)

Can I still go for the newer model without the switch and just stop the brew when the carafe is 2 cups full? Or would that negatively effect the machine/coffee in any way? Or could I just put a lot less water in the machine?? (Apologies, I'm still a bit of a newbie!!)


----------



## fenix (Oct 31, 2010)

My one is an older model, the switch is off/slow/normal, looks a bit like this http://www.roastmasters.com/kb741.html

You could brew by running some water in to bloom, turn it off for a bit, then turn it back on after the bloom.


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

the_partisan said:


> That's one ugly machine!


Just for balance







; I disagree


----------



## the_partisan (Feb 29, 2016)

What would be the minimum amount you can brew decently with these machines? Probably about 500mL?


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

I was intrigued by this little machine a while back.

Someone on here bought one and liked it.

Looks a nice size to me as most others seem far too big.

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Melitta-Aromaboy-Coffee-Filter-Machine/dp/B00008YJQ7


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

the_partisan said:


> What would be the minimum amount you can brew decently with these machines? Probably about 500mL?


On the Behmohr I sometimes brew 250ml or regularly 300ml and I haven't had any issue with that.

I believe it's @Wuyang who bought the filter machine Jumbo mentioned above and did also encounter an issue in brewing small amounts with the brazen - something like drips coming down the front of the machine (I assume around the lid) but I've not noticed this on my one.


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

fenix said:


> You could brew by running some water in to bloom, turn it off for a bit, then turn it back on after the bloom.


I do this with a bigger technivorm at work. Gives me the control to change variables and make some outstandingly consistent brews.


----------



## nick261122 (Oct 24, 2016)

The bloom thing sounds like a bit of a faff for a beginner like me!! So, given I'll be brewing around 300ml at a time, which machine best combines least faff, with best taste? Are we just talking about the Moccamaster and the Brazen? Or are there other contenders? Thanks


----------



## Wuyang (Mar 21, 2014)

I've owned the brazen,,,,,own a 5 cup ( I think) technivorm a one cup technivorm and another one cup brew system the mellita aromaboy.

The brazen used to leak regularly down the front, fella who owned brazen admits to them been prone to doing this as he says they are not designed for brewing that amount! A vacuum is caused some how which leads to the water running down over the screen and buttons usually near the end of the brew.

I enjoy using the technivorm one cup, makes a lovely cup of coffee, 5 year warranty.....if you do buy this note that you can't switch it on until it has water in it....(fooled me at first) got it in Orange........ Bonus that to me I also prefer its looks to the brazen.

You can put very little water in no problems......but in general it's designed to make one good cup.

The mellita aromaboy is a decent little machine, but looks like a toy compared to the technivorm.....but it is less than £40.

I have only used my 5 cup technivorm about 4 times, I keep meaning to put it up for sale....as expected it's as new.


----------



## Wuyang (Mar 21, 2014)

I bought my one cup technivorm from Coffee Lusso.....and I have had very good customer service form them.


----------



## scotty38 (Oct 24, 2016)

I'm new to all this but just bought a Moccamaster.... If you're only wanting to brew a small amount with the auto version and are worried the water won't be in contact long enough then just don't put the jug underneath for, say, the first 30 seconds. When ready, slip it under and it'll start flowing as normal.


----------



## fenix (Oct 31, 2010)

I forgot the new ones have the auto shut off, my old one hasn't got that probably why its got the switch.

Simplest way is to just use less water and coffee and let it run through. The start stop method (ooerrrr) is only for when you want to faff about a bit.


----------



## Wuyang (Mar 21, 2014)

Just to let anybody who's interested know I'm selling my Technivorm one cup, only for health reasons......at this moment in time I don't want to just drink decaf.

Also putting my ildo2 up for sale.

Putting it in the sales today.


----------

